# Food Safety News - 07/25/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jul 25, 2021)

*Study finds Listeria in cheese in Ecuador*
By News Desk on Jul 25, 2021 12:03 am
Researchers have highlighted the prevalence of Listeria monocytogenes in cheese in Ecuador. In Ecuador, the impact of listeriosis on public health is unknown because it is not a reportable disease. Soft cheese is consumed in most urban households in the country. A total of 260 artisanal cheese samples were collected from March to September 2018 in street... Continue Reading


----------

